# iPod touch



## harkijr (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure where to put this, so I put it here because this seems like the best place. When I first got my ipod I wanted to put apps on it. So I jailbroke it and installed games. I updated it and it took everything off. Well, that's been almost a year now. My friend just got one for Christmas and he jailbroke it and added a bunch of apps, and he's been asking me some questions, and I answered them. I decided I was going to try it again, so I got this application for my computer called ZiPhone. You can jailbreak your ipod with it. Well, I plugged my iPod in and clicked "jailbreak". It did something wrong. Now, for some reason, all I see on my ipod is a black screen with white words, exactly like a boot screen on a computer. I've reset it agqain and again. I can't do a settings reset from itunes because itunes won't detect the ipod. any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Your iPod is having a kernel panic. Why is it? There must of been an error in the jailbreaking. How to get it better, I have no clue. This is a risk you take when you jailbreak. The question is, what app could you of wanted that you can't get in the App store?
But from what I can tell, ZiPhone is an older, out of date app, that is for the iPhone only, and even maybe pre iPhone OS 2. I don't mess with this stuff, so you should look at the iPhone Dev Team site, as they are the premier jailbreakers out there.


----------

